# ThatFishThough's Consolidated Journals



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey! I'm sure some of you have seen me around, but I never have done a proper introduction.

I have 3 (Soon-to-be-4) fish. 1 Male Crowntail, Carlos. I also have two baby girls that will go into my sorority. Harmony is a Teal Halfmoon. Melody is a Royal Blue Halfmoon.  I take care of a 10G tank at school, a 2.5G for Carlos, and a 5G for my girls. I will soon have a 20G sorority.  My soon-to-be-maybe fish will be a Purple Dumbo from Olivia27 (Seren27). She was kind to offer me the fish for free; I just have to pay shipping. 

I also have many other pets. 2 Cats, Chancey & Pong. Chancey is a Silver Tabby Maine ****, and is really long compared to her 'brother'. Pong is a Brown Tabby Maine ****. He is big and stocky.  

Other pets include Gerbils, Cookie & Cream, Dog-Sitting 2 Maltese Poodles, and watching my neighbor's Hamster.  

I work at the Red River Zoo as a Junior Zookeeper in the summer. I've been working there for 3 years now, and I love it! They have everything from wolves to horses to camels to goats. They have bearded dragons, hedgehogs, bunnies, and peacocks.  My fave animal is the Chinchilla.

I would love to be a Marine Biologist when I'm older. My fave water animal is obviously the Betta, although it would be fun to play with dolphins. :3

I've ridden horses since I was 5. The first horse I rode was a palomino Shetland named Sugar. He passed ~6 years ago. The second horse was a Fleabitten Grey Arabian named DG. She passed this fall. Now i ride a variety of horses.

George - 27y. Stallion - Buckskin
Maddie - 19y. Mare - Brown
Cookie - 4y. Mare - Black
Classy - 14y. Mare - Palomino
Commander - 5y. Stallion - Black - 16 HH Tall (~6 FT)

George is the oldest; Commander is my fave. He is HUGE. Like, his dad was ~19~ HH tall. (~7 FT) Friesian. 

 Pictures to come!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

My new sorority (with Harmony & Melody) will be a 20G Long. Hehe, I tried live plants, but they literally melted in a day. Oops. I have a Aqueon QuietFlow 20 filter, with a TopFin 100W heater. I don't have a light yet; that's next on my list. Natural looking, with lots of silk plants and little to no hides.  River/Pond/Lake theme here I come! Super excited!

I know I promised pictures, but I can't upload more than 1 at a time on my phone.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

It's official, no fish from Olivia. My parents just didn't feel safe giving out our adress. They might've if Olivia had agreed to talk over phone, but she decided not to.

That's okay, I respect everyone's boundaries.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, you are very lucky to have so much exposure to so many different animals. Too bad the Betta shipment is not going to work out though. Will you get another one locally instead then?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes, I will get the other 5 locally. 

Shopping list for tomorrow:

x2 Netrite Snails - 2.5 G & 5 G
x1 30" Hood

Possibly more plants. If the baby girl from a month ago is still there, I'll get her too.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I promised pictures! 

Picture 1 is Melody.
Picture 2 is Harmony.
Picture 3 is Carlos & Bubble Nest.
Picture 4 is both Harmony & Melody.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

From the above list;

What I actually got:

Gravel Vac
20 LBS of gravel
Floating Log
Tiger Netrite Snail - x1 - Jupiter


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*The Tale of The Enchanted 'Forest' (Not Really)*

Hey guys! Imma start a Journal now that I've finished my tank. It's a 20 long, planted with sand. Its inhabitants?

X8 Female Betta (Harmony, Melody, Candy, Hershey, Star, Eclipse, Luna, Pearl)
X5 Golden Panda Cory (Uno, Yin, Yang, Cloud, Skye)
X2 Male Guppy (Elf & Dwarf)
X1 Netrite Snail (Jupiter)

I have to go, friends BDay party. I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds good! I never heard to golden panda cories. Are they cute in the sand? 

20 gallon long sounds great for your sorority.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe. You were the one person that enjoyed the other journal. I wish it's possible to delete threads >>


Anyway, they look amazing on the sand. They're so cute and tiny. (And of course, when I'm about to take a pic, they disappear.) they're not even 1/3 of a inch long. ��

(I know I said tomorrow...)

I got a flare shot of Angel!!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh! So tiny. Are they babies? I like to watch cories plunge their faces into the sand and blow sand out their gills.

Too hard to see thumbnail pics.  Looks cute though! ....if I squint....


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry, I don't have photobucket. If you click on the thumbnails, you should be able to see them, bigger.

Anyway, everyone's alive and happy today. Baby (I guess?) Pandas are doing great, but my little piggies (everyone else in the tank) are stealing their food. *sigh* Time for Algae Wafers. -.- I haven't seen the Cories blow sand out their gills.. Hmm...


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Tank looks pretty good. Can't wait to see it when it's finished. Nice color on your new betta too.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks. :3

The tanks is tentatively finished. I've got almost everything; I'm going to get another 5 Pandas if my LFS gets the in, and I'm getting a small school of Neon's from, well, school. :3


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

That's such a pretty tank set up!! Those look like live plants! Are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep!

Ozelot Sword, Melon Sword, Jungle Val, Cacomba, Lemon Bacopa, Moneywort, Anubias, Marimo Moss Balls, and one other I can't remember. :3

Everyone's doing fine!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*dies* Sorry for the double post. I found an EPIC plant today.

It's a Madagascar Lace Fern! so pretty!


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> *dies* Sorry for the double post. I found an EPIC plant today.
> 
> It's a Madagascar Lace Fern! so pretty!


I liiiiike that  I might have to look into that one and maybe stick it in my tank!!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha! It was a special day at my LFS. Apparently they're pretty rare; this smallish one was $11.99!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Just a quick update; I either have a 4:1 M:F Cory ratio, or 1:4. Which would be better for Cory breeding? I think it r fun to hav baby cities skittering around the tank. :3

I got algae wafers! I think everyone's finally happy now. Just hoping the girls don't decide to become Vegetarians. Hmm... Does anyone have a betta that likes algae wafers? O.O


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm sad to announce the death of my male Panda Cory. I found him this morning, sideways. It wasn't SBD, and my parameters were 0/0/0. :/ I had to euthanize him, because it was obvious he had been struggling for a while. His stomach was almost caved in; like he possibly... I dunno.. *sigh* Well, now I gotta go get two new Cories, hopefully male. SIP Cloud. 

Other than that, exciting news. I want to try my hand at spawning bettas!  I have two SeD girls, Harmony & Melody. I'd spawn them to Angel, my Cello SeD. I'd hope to get either Blue Butterfly, Cello Bicolor, Cello, or Blue Bicolor.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Aren't Harmony and Melody part of the sorority?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I think you.want more male cories than females. I have 2 of each though and all seem happy. The females get bigger and have more round appearances. I imagine it is harder to tell when they are young. As long as you have 1 female you should be good to go for eggs. Mine, the peppers, eat the eggs though.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, Splashy. They are; I'd only take one out, and id give her two weeks to acclimate back to the sorority after the spawning.

Splendid; that's what I thought. Ugh. I officially have 4 females; and they're not fully grown yet, so no chance of a spawn. ;-;


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I've heard a few times of females becoming aggressive after spawning and not being able to be reintroduced to sorority life. Not sure how common that is?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I introduced her to the male, then put her back in so he'd build a nest. She was fine; shes lower in the ranks anyway.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

>.< I'm terrible at updating.

Anyway, I'm super sad/angry. My LFS failed to tell me that the Cories that I bought were the only ones they'd get in -- ever. It was supposedly a one time thing, so now I a. Can't breed Cories and b. Have a shoal of 4 female Cories. *sigh*

There were Longfin Green Cories, there though. I wanted them sooo badly! They were uber cute. On that same topic -- a paler version of the beautiful CT I saw at Petsmart was still there. If he was a female..... ;-;

Also, I've decided I want a bird. Anyone have recommendations? I'm thinking either a Cockatiel or a Parakeet. :3


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Are you sure getting another pet is the best thing for you right now? I know you've been having issues with your mom, fish, grades, etc. I'm not saying you should or shouldn't get a bird, but just take some time to really think about it before you make any decisions. Birds are a LOT of work. I used to have a Conure and between cage cleanings, socialization, supervised out-of-cage time, the occasional vet trip, etc. etc. he took up a massive amount of my time and money. They make amazing pets, yes, but you need to have a lot of time to devote. They're not cheap nor easy in the slightest.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Moms happy now that I have B's. >.< I swear, my mother sometimes.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

So I don't really know you that well, but I have seen some of your stuff, but I have like a little concern. Its related to your sorority, and like I've had 2 different ones, but also my most recent one went through about 18 females, with 7 at any given time. I would say be very careful, and add cover, because even with tons and tons of coverage and places to hide, they can still die and get hurt. I eventually gave up on my sorority, and separated everyone into their own tanks, or sections. And now I'm taking bettas out. Just be really careful with the sorority, it is hard, and you do need way more plants.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

-.- I know, I've had two die, and one was taken out. I went to my LFS today, and they had -0- plants. .-.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yolo, I guess? Funny story for you all. I had a conversation today, and it went something like this (M - Me, O - Other Person)

M - Congratz on you new fish! What kind of a tank is it in?
O - A 100 G Pirahhna tank!
M - ...
O - I mean, YOLO, right? I want to see how many different kinds of fish can live with my Pirahhnas! 
M - ........

I dunno why I think it is funny now, but for some reason it's just 100% hilarious! I was just dumbstruck when I listened to him, though.

In other news, my guppy has Dropsy. This is the second one! The second! My fist one got really bad, so I euthanized him. I'm thinking I'll have to do this again. .-. This means I'll have one guppy left -- and I am not getting more. Under any circumstances. Ever. -.- Then again, I feel bad for my last guppy. ;-;


----------



## turtlebud20106 (Sep 7, 2015)

Your fish are all beautiful and I think its amazing you actually work at a zoo! Also, your pets sound great as well. 

I currently have two horses, two goats, two dogs, and 6 fish.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cool! Imma update only on my other Journal now. This one was more of a general journal, but my main focus is keeping my girls happy. ("The Tale of The Enchanted "Forest" - Not Really!")


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A mini update. Today I went on a $50 spree, and bought more Swords (Argentine, I think.) B-Something bush plant, and Mexican Oak plant. All are really pretty and fill the tank nicely. 

Everyone's doing well, except for the guppies. My two "Tequila Sunset" guppies got dropsy and died. My third, a plain yellow, has possible sceptimania and is getting beat up by every fish I put him with. *sigh* he's the last guppy, ever. 

My Pandas are doing well, too. I have 4 now, I can't remember if I told you guys that or not. One died the day after I got them. The rest are happy, feasting on algae wafers and bloodworms. I think all four are females, though I'm not sure. I have pictures in my album.

All my sorority girls are doing super well. SIP Honey & Poptart. This was awhile ago, but Viola (now removed) killed both of them.Viola is now in a 3 G KK. No friends for her. I now have arose and Rei (Ray). Lily is a Plat. White Red Marble CT, and Rei is a Orange Cambodian CT. Rei has a bit of an over feeding issue. Long story short, she ate a few too many pellets. And algae wafers. And bloodworms. >.<

As I am typing this, I think I just saw spawning behavior from one of my Cories! S/he was upside down on a leaf, scurrying around. No other Cory was following s/he around. Now they formed a conga line. Now one blew sand out of its gills. "You heard it here, LIVE from Cory Central!"

Anyway, I really hope that I have at least one male. I'll upload more pictures when I get to my computer.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ah, sorry about the guppies. I have ranted about them many times. They just....eeerggh....have so many problems. They are cute though.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Heh. Yeah, I would rant, but you guys hear my rants enough.

Typo above, the Red Marble CT girl is _Rose_.


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

Your tank looks amazing! Love all the plants!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks!

Guys, I have news. I've officially been bitten by a Betta. I got freeze-dried bloodworms. I put one on my finger, and Luna bit me. Missed the bloodworm, too! Now all my girls will jump for the worm. And I feed using tweezers. >.<


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*Sigh* I got a cool-looking piece of wood. It leached tannins into my tank. My water is black. I can't see anything, not even Luna. She's a Giant Platanium White. .-.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Trying to get better at updating. Today I got craft mesh, which means I'm either 

A. Getting a new Betta
Or
B. Upgrading one of my current bettas
Or
C. Doing absolutely nothing for now.


Probably C, I'll update again later when I'm on my computer.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I ended up doing C.

I have to share a picture of you. I was trying to get pictures of Melody because I think she's a SeD Plakat. Instead (she was being more photogenic) I took pictures of Harmony, who has longer fins. Then Luna decided to photobomb.




ETA: Ohhh that sounded creepy. I meant with you, but Imma leav it like that cause it's funny. LOL Autocorrect some days.

ETA 2: Full tank shot coming soon. New plant list: Argentine Sword, Amazon Sword, Ozelot Sword, Jungle Val, Green Hedge (NON AQUATIC! Imma leave it for now, cause it looks so nice.), Java Moss, Dwarf Hairgrass, & Assorted Anubias


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ugh. I was gonna post pictures, but OneDrive is not cooperating. .-.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Bump le bump --

I'm going to announce it here, too. Carlos & Angel passed away. ;-;

Soooo, I have a open tank. My mom sure loved the idea of a self-sufficient shrimp-only tank. I'm thinking Neon Yellows, what do you guys think?

I'll have pictures up tomorrow, I need to upload them.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Uggggg. Our washer is leaking. Our basement is flooding, on top of the 17 inches of rain up here.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Urghh I hate guppies. They're cute, I'll give them that, but my mom has bred them in her tanks and the males are just _so_ annoying. They would poke everything and gang up on the females 24/7 and they die so easily (Tore up my dad's Paludarium once trying to catch a Leaf Fish, guppy corpses literally everywhere in the back that we didn't know about, just gross). Most fish similar to them kind of urk me because of that, with the exception of Mollies, especially the Dalmatians, their little faces are too cute!

On the bird; they look cute in the store and stuff, but when you have your own they are a lot of work. We have a Green Cheek Conure, my mom bought him without doing full research on the species. Very intelligent but if you don't raise them and discipline them right they're a total handful. He bites everyone when he's in a mood and is rather loud sometimes, would wake me up every morning screeching when he was younger. Not to mention messy. We've had parakeets a few years back also and they would get noisy as well, couldn't hold them and if they got out of their cage it would be hell trying to catch them. 

Sorry about the passing away of your fish lately  I say go for a shrimp of your favorite color, I had blue velvets back when Pastel and Renji split a 10 gallon and they were so cute! Loved watching them come out and pick at the plants and driftwood. My favorite shrimp are Golden Bees and Blue Bolts, but holy crap are they expensive, Blue Bolts are $20 a shrimp at my LFS o.o and they're even Juveniles!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL Glad to know someone's reading. I'll reply later, I'm supposed to be checking the weather lol.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*ThatFishThough's Betta Journal*

So much has changed since my last journal update, I thought I'd start anew. For those of you who don't know, I started a sorority back in January. It went pretty well, with 9 girls in a 20 Long. I started with silk plants, but gradually moved to live. Now I have 6 happy girls in that tank (along with 4 Panda Cories, 4 Neon Tetras, 2 Glo Fish, and a Netrite Snail.) It is divided in two, though, so there is also a 5.5 G space with the newest addition, and unnamed Blue Multicolor Super Delta guy. :3 He's still really shy, but then again, so is Akuma. Akuma is my Black Copper Devil Butterfly Halfmoon guy. He lives in his own 5.5G.

The sorority was recently tanke out with a hard wipe of Columnaris, which was the end of Rei & Eclipse's lives. Carlos & Angel were taken by lack of water change while I was on vacation, and Poptart & Honey to violence in the sorority. I lost 4 Panda Cories to stress, and a Neon to other disease. I lost the Ghost Shrimp & Cherries to.. Well, food. 

The newest guy came home yesterday (8/17/16). He loves to flirt with the girls, dart though the Cacomba, and hunt the remaining RCS from his 5.5 side. I'm not actually sure if he's a multicolor, either, but you'll see in future pics that he has too much blue bleeding into his yellow fins to be called a MG.

Akuma came... what, three, four weeks ago? I'll have to check the exact date. He moved into the 5.5G after Carlos & Angel (split) died. I revamped his 5.5G so it was more... Fish-friendly. Filter, glass canopy, Finnex Stingray. I've only seen this guy flare once, and it was at the ladies while I was floating him to get his tank prepped.


I will do individual profiles of the girls later, I just woke up LOL.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

are you gonna order those plants from Kaxen?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Most likely. As long as it's just the $11, including shipping.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Can't wait to see pictures! 

Sorry about your girls and your other fish  but here's to starting anew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I didn't end up getting the plants, sorry fernielou. I do have a couple pics of one of my original two girls.

Melody is getting on 1.5 years now. She's a Turquoise Superdelta Plakat, with really wonky ventrals. It's almost like @lilnaugrim's Angelfish, Trip (I think that was the one.) Anyway, one of her ventrals splits into three. I don't know if it was recently ripped, or if it's been that way the entire time. Anyway, she's mid-way in the sorority. Higher than her sister, Harmony, but lower than Candy, Hershey, & Luna.

1. As a Baby!
2. Released as an Adult! (Sorority Beginning)
3. Peek-a-Boo!

I'll get more later, I have better ones on my phone.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, Trip has three separate, functioning ventral fins lol.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That's what I though. Good to know I'm not loosing my head over everything, yet.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Update - The Tetras & GloFish are supposed to go back this Thursday, but I've come down with a 104* Temp, sore throat, and terrible headache. ;-; I tested Negative for Strep, and my mom thinks I have a type of "dry" flu.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Okay, I possibly Adenovirus, Ear Infection, & Tonsilitis. I'm super PO'd right now. I missed the first day of school. Then the doctor ordered 1 week of solid rest & a blood test. I don't usually talk about my fears, by I am deathly afraid of needles. I literally freaked and my temp went up to 107*. They eventually got me to hold still long enough to get the blood drawn. By then, I was crying so hard that my nose had goobered up my mask. There was a little girl at the bottom of the stairs and she looked at me like I'd been tortured. (Which I had! >.<)

I think this is all from swimming. The pool we're at is a public pool during the summer, but our school's swim team uses that pool because we don't have one. There was a girl on the swim team that was complaining of an earache & headache, and she had to sit out the next practice. .-. I'll be out for at least a week, ugh!

On to better news -- I've been approved a $350 grant from my parents to breed a pair of bettas ^.^ I was hoping to breed a pair of Thai bettas, but Akuma has a pretty dang good form for a petstore betta. If (And ONLY IF) I can find a female with smother fin edges, preferably a Copper Devil HM girl, I will breed him.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Adenovirus is a fancy way to say a cold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A really bad cold & infection, plus 102*+ temps & headache. Ouch.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Are you feeling any better now?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Loads! Fever is gone, nose is unstuffed, throat is not swollen! Still no school tomorrow (docs' orders).


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I am so glad you're feeling better! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and you adjust easily to your new school year. I know it must have been disappointing to miss the first week.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Especially when I've transferred to a new school! I'm going Private for HS.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I didn't like the arrangement of my tw boys, so I switched them. The lighting sucks on my 20 sucks, so I couldn't see Mochi. I switched Mochi & his plants to the 5.5 because it was growing algae with Akuma's silk. Now, I get beautiful flares from Akuma at the girls, I can see Mochi, and hopefully the 5.5 doesn't grow algae anymore.

Oh, and better lighting means more pics! I will def be getting a Stingray & canopy for the 20. Love that light.

In other news, Star has a weird growth similar to that of the Columnaris that I was dealing with. (the fluffy cotton) but this is on her side, not her head/gills/mouth. I moved her to qt & am treating accordingly.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Uh-oh, I've become addicted to Twenty-One Pilots... And I now want to see Suicide Squad, just so I can hear "Heathens" on the huge amps. <3 Listening to a 1-hour-loop while fawning over bettas & petting Gerbils. Best day ever!

Oh, also, September 5th is my birthday. I'm going to be 15! I can get my Driver's Permit! <3 MY neighbor already has his Work Permit, ugh. We kinda got into a race, see who can get their license first. He won. .-.

Anyway, everyone's doing pretty well. I'm kinda phasing out of bettas. Is that a bad thing? I still have everyone, but Star's growth hasn't gone away, Rose is still bloated, the sorority is falling to pieces, I have Akuma in the sorority (divided) and it's stressing everyone. The Omega (Candy) just challenged Melody (2nd in command) to a tail-slap fight. ;-; I might end up euthanizing Star & Rose. I think the Sorority has internal parasites, and that's why everyone is sick. Rose is bloated to the point of almost-not-really pineconing.... ;-; Harmony & Melody are super eggy, ugh. Euthanizing would bring me down to 5 girls & 2 boys. It would (hopefully) get rid of the parasites. My science teacher's fish are going back... What, Tuesday? I think? I'll have the four Panda Cories, 5 girls, Akuma & Mochi. Akuma & Mochi are so young though... If I decide to stop with the fish, I'll either have to rehome or divide the 20. Rehoming is not an option..... ;-;

I'm just... done.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been obsessed with Twenty-One Pilots for a while now but Heathens made it worse!

You have a lot of bettas. Maybe you just need to keep to a smaller number?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I hadn't heard "Heathens" but I do like Twenty Pilots. Will have to go Youtube it...

I think every long time fish keeper goes through periods of "burn out." It usually happens from a combination of suddenly not having as much time (school, work, other life demands), having issues with your fish, and having a lot of fish. And each factor kind of contributes to the other ones. Don't feel bad, I think most of us have been there, it's normal. I think you just have to reevaluate your situation and decide how much you can actually handle and go from there. And longer or later, the hobby will suck you back in again. ;-)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Heheh... Keep it to a smaller number?

Harmony is dying. I don't know why.. She has white rims around her eyes, but she's not pineconing and her eyes are normal size..

I just don't know anymore.


Mini rant:

I joined swim team for the school year. Our school does not have a pool, so we co-op times with South. The practice times are ridiculous. Monday, 6:00-8-00 PM. Tuesday, 5:00-7:00 AM. Wednesday, 3:45-5:45 PM. Thursday, 5:00-7:00 PM....

>.<


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That sounded weird, now that I reread it. I meant, like, "Hehehe, you guys know how that works". and then "Harmony is dying...."

In other news, Harmony & Star & Rose are still alive. ;-; I can't bring myself to do it. I wish I wasn't so attached to my bettas.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm disbanding the sorority. Harmony has passed. So has Star.


In other news, I broke down and bought guppies. They were on sale for $1 each, so I got 3 females & 2 males. I'm POd becAuse the manager put them in the same bag. I'm going to put the two males on Akuma's side, and the three females in the other side.

I got the Neons and GloFish back to the school. Yay, no more overstocking!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Are. You. SERIOUS?!?! Every time I try to click "Go Advanced" A virus/scam comes up that has the Chrome symbol & says "Urgent Chrome Update" and that's it. The I go back & try to type again, and it deletes everything. I was typing a couple paragraphs updates. ;-;

Back to the point:

Update time. Rose is the last girl living of my Sorority, though the memories of all my other girls will live on. Rose is in a 3G, Akuma & Samurai are in the divided 20G, and Mochi is in the 5.5G. They do have some tankmates, which include…

Mochi’s 5.5 G
- x2 Pink Ramshorns (Inky & Blinky)
- x3 Ghost Shrimp (Snow, Ice, Jeffrey)
- x5 Red Cherry Shrimp (Eenie, Meenie, Miny, Moe, Jennifer)

Samurai’s 10 G Divided
- x2 Male Guppies (Spitfyre & Sunryse)
- x2 Butterfly Lyretail Mollies (Dumb & Dumber)
- x4 Panda Cories (Domino, Dice, Monopoly, & Chess)

Akuma’s 10 G Divided
- x2 Female Guppies (Maximum & Angel)

Nobody’s in the 3 G with Rose.

So, other than that, nothing much fish-related has happened. I would *love* to breed Sam, but first I need to convince my parents, then I need to find the perfect girl. Then I need to set-up, buy the supplies, etc. Then condition, breed, jar…. I’m planning too far into the future, but @tribolite and her spawn log have inspired me. 

I haven’t talked much about them, but for Christmas I’m getting my gerbils (Cookie & Cream) an Ikea Detolf. Then (hopefully) I’ll split-cage and add another Gerb.

More updates later.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Update time. Totally forgot I even had a journal.

A lot has happened since my last journal update, so we'll start off with a happy note The current tank stocking is....

The 20:

Akuma's 7-
x3 Mollies

Ringo's 8-
x8 Longfin Blue Zebra Danios
x6 Harlequin Rasboras
x3 Panda Cories

Kumo's 7-
x2 Pregnant Mollies
(Temp. in Sam's 5.5)

Sam's 5.5-
x2 Mollies

1G QT-
Tsuki! Yellow VT girlie.

So, yeah. I got 3 new bettas since my last update, and Mochi passed away. So, now it is Akuma (Red Copper Devil FTOHM), Ringo (Dalmatian HMDT), Kumo (Yellow Salamander EEHMPK), Sam (Red (Blue?) Marble HMPK), and Tsuki (Yellow VT). I'll *hopefully* be pairing wither Ringo & Tsuki together or Kumo & Tsuki together, because I'm rebellious and both of those two are OHM (at least a bit) so it would help the VT spread.

In other news, I have no clue why Mochi died. Akuma is developing slight Diamond Eye, Sam has a Tumor, and only the three newest are healthy. *sigh* I'm working with what I have. I moved the gerbils to a 50G plastic bin with a mesh lid, so the 15G was empty. I took the chewed top rim off, painted the background black, and am now awaiting a heater & substrate for it. That, or it will become a spawn tank.

More updates later. (*Remind Me!*)


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Just got back from a reeeaalllly long rollerblading adventure. It was great! It's so nice out; I can't wait till Tuesday. I'm going to see if I can ride Duncan on the trails.

Oh, yeah. I'm leasing a horse. <3 He's a 16.2 HH Red Roan AQH gelding. At just 6 years old, he's won over 20 blue ribbons and placed in many events....


Then WHY does he only buck for me!?!?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Uh, update. Made another oops today; got a Orange Marble DTHM and a Blue Bicolor ("MG") DTPK. Saw them there last Saturday, parents wouldn't let me get them. Saw them today and refused to leave without them. Will have to figure out how to work them into tanks after QT. Don't really want to divide the 20 again, nano fish won't have room. Could divide the 5.5..... love the 'scape there, though... excuse to set up the 15?!?!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok i need pics of the two new DT's they sound stunning!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I made a thread in Betta Photos, but here is the new DTPK "Daichi".


----------

